# Shakes & Fidget 150 Pilze Code aus der CBS



## h4nzZ (13. November 2010)

Tach,
In der CBS vom November ist ja ein code für das oben genannte spiel.
da ichs nicht spiel würd ich den gern tauschen gegen einen dr. pepper code. kann man gratis auf listia.com ersteigern (bin da gebannt, nach 3 accounts ist schluss und ich brauch noch einen 4. code).
kein pishing - evtl. kriegt ihr zuerst den shakes & fidget code, bevor ihr mir den dr. pepper code gebt.
lg


----------



## h4nzZ (15. November 2010)

kommt schon... keine 15 min. Aufwand. ihr wollt es doch auch


----------



## h4nzZ (17. November 2010)

push? :O


----------



## h4nzZ (18. November 2010)

pu5h. D:


----------



## h4nzZ (21. November 2010)

immernoch aktuell.


----------



## h4nzZ (23. November 2010)

gogo, der "hält" nicht ewig


----------



## hiks123 (25. November 2010)

Hab nen Code für dich,
schreibste mir ne pm?


----------



## h4nzZ (26. November 2010)

hast post.


----------



## h4nzZ (28. November 2010)

Handel erfolgreich, kann zu.


----------

